# cleavers/ goose grass/ sticky weed



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rusty has a real fondess for the above... he will seek it out on walks and eat quite a bit. I've left him to it so far but wonder if it is good for him or not?

He is raw fed with a range of offal and different meats so don't think anything is missing from his diet!

My other dog, Shae, has also started copying him...


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muddy loves them too 

Natural Remedies for Eczema in Dogs - VetInfo

Dandelion and cleavers are two effective herbs that can be added to your dogs diet. These herbs facilitate the removal of these toxins in the form of urine and sweat.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I've heard a few people saying their dogs are enjoying it.... Quite harmless and also edible (for people). It's rich in Vitamin C and can act as a blood purifier.

Years ago I was watching The Long Way Down with Ewan McGregor and his chum Charlie Boorman motorbiking down through Africa. They stopped off in Rwanda and went to see the Mountain Gorillas. Much to their surprise (and mine!) the gorillas were munching great handfuls of Goosegrass, and the guide said it's one of their favourite foods. I had no idea it also grows in Africa, but it was definitely the same plant.

If you Google it you can find other uses for it, including some recipes.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

My 3rd german shepherd loved goose grass it grew in our garden and he used to eat it quite a lot.


----------

